# Opening Beauty Salon in RAS AL KHAIMAH



## Info_geek. (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

As an expat, I would like to open a beauty salon here in RAK. 
Please share with me any information that would help if you have the experience or know someone who's been in the same boat. 

I would like to know the processes involved, where to go? what are the first steps? What I need to consider? 

You advice on which business package I should choose? ANYTHING!


I would be highly grateful. 

Thank you All!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Get a good partner in RAK...... I do know a few RAK locals if you're interested.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Having a partner will be a good option for you. Since you're using a beauty salon it's better choose a partner who knows salon work at expert level. If you need to hire salon boy consider people from Asian region, because they'll be cheaper to give salary.


----------



## dreamall (Mar 12, 2016)

Info_geek. said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> As an expat, I would like to open a beauty salon here in RAK.
> Please share with me any information that would help if you have the experience or know someone who's been in the same boat.
> ...


1. Find a perfect place to put up your business.
2. Great partner who is passionate to salon business
3. Materials needed. 
4. Think of something unique that you can offer to your clients.
5. Planning. How will you market you new business


----------

